# Bagless vacuums, cannisters, uprights?: good or bad?



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a Bissel "cleanview" upright bagless vacuum. IT SUCKS, POS NO GOOD WAL-MART JUNK, but I did buy it for a good price:bash:.

I have to clean the filters after every cleaning or I loose suction BIG TIME. Also every time I used the attachments there is no way to shut off the brushes, thus if I just let is sit on one spot I have to adjust it to "high carpet" to prevent damage to the carpet while I clean up the cob webs!

Now the nearest Vacuum dealer is the local Ace Hardware, they have the Miele canisters. The only Miele dealer around, I have to drive 30 miles to find another vacuum shop, they deal with electrolux brands.

I was talking to the owner at Ace, he is talking a big game about these vacuums, and the prices are very high, around 600 for the top model on display.

What are the opinions here, I looked at Kenmore vacs at Sears, not happy with the attachments, I just need a vacuum that has plenty of attachments to do everything easily, I can do that with the Miele, but I'll have to dish out over 100 bucks for additional accessories.:stars:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For things like combwebs and hard floors and other work that requires attachments you might want to get little shop vac. Then maybe you can spend much less on a vacuum that doesn't have all the bells and whistles, but has a large canister.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We had a bagless and it was useless. Of course I would love to have a Dyson (and those we know who have them think they are great) but I don't want to spend $800 for one. We use a Sharp with a bag. I empty the bags and use them twice. Works great.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

We have a Shark upright bagless that we bought at WalMart for not much over $100 and it works great! Very powerful suction and it has a long hose attachment for reaching under things or overhead. My dd also bought one and loves hers too. She says it's so strong it almost sucks the pattern right off the carpeting. LOL


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Dyson. We have the DC 14 Love Love Love it


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Get a Dyson ... you won't be sorry.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Have a dyson, love it.....


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

My lady bought a Eureka and she *does not *like it!

SPIKE


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Another Dyson fan here. I got my Animal 7 years ago... it's still going strong, looks practically new and has suction so strong that if I use an attachment to clean the wood floor, it's hard to dislodge. 

When I bought it, I brought it home to a house that had just had the carpets professionally cleaned. I figured it would be a good test, and interesting to see what it picked up. I emptied the canister three times. 

I no longer dust and vacuum... I Dyson. They're expensive, but they wear well and are more than worth it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a Bissell Pet Powergroom upright and really like it. I've had it for over a year and have cleaned the filters two or three times. The brushes do continue to run when using the attachments, but in the upright position, they are raised up so don't hit the carpet at all. That was one of my concerns when I first purchased it. I would have loved a Dyson, but this one cost $119.00, and I just couldn't justify the extra expense.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Dyson 25.. No where near $800.. Had several years. Paid about 400 and it works great!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Dyson. I bought it back when they were new and much more expensive than they are now. Still worth every penny.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Another vote for Dyson. We've had ours for probably 6 years and we still love it.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

I just bought the Shark professional canister and I really love it. I recently broke an Oreck that takes a bag. It never worked well.


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a dirt devil bagless that I love - have had it several years, purchased at Fred's
for I think $39. or so - one of the black Friday specials IIRC. It out performs
all my many previous vacuums, Kirby, some Sears brand, others I cant recall.
Definitely worth the money.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

We have a Bissell bagless vacuum cleaner from Walmart. I hate it. It has no suction and cleaning it is such a hassle.

Having said that. A friend purchased a Shark and loves his new vacuum. It's bagless as well, but I'm considering buying it. I can't afford a Dyson, but this has some really great reviews.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shark-Professional-Navigator-Lift-Away-Upright-Vacuum-NV355/16913478

and

http://www.amazon.com/Shark-Navigat...DV9A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1327602098&sr=8-2


----------



## gorgegirl (Jul 30, 2006)

We are very hard on vacuums in our family....I could never get one to last more than two years without breaking in someway.....that was until I bought the base model Dyson upright at Costco two years ago. I think I paid $340 for it. The suction is fabulous. I can't believe how much dirt and dog hair (we have two chi-weenies) that it pulls out of our carpets. It fills the canister everytime I vacuum. 

There's a few things I'd change about how it is set up....the attached hose needs to be longer and some of the attachments need to click in better because they fall off when I bump them....but as far as actually cleaning....it does a wonderful job. When it comes time to replace this one, I'll buy a Dyson again.


----------

